# Propane Powered Line Trimmer



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

More fun in L&G

LEHR is dedicated to a cleaner planet through environmentally friendly technology. This first generation of LEHR lawn and garden equipment is powered by propane delivering all of the performance customers expect with none of the problems and invconvenience inherent in the use of gasoline powered tools. The LEHR family of products utilizes a patented technology, which ensures that they are the cleanest, greenest and most reliable tools on the market today.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Propane is good for making potato guns and lighting cigars. Oh, and cooking when you don't feel like waiting for the Kingford to white over....
:dude:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

we got them in at Ace, actually runs very good, easy to start, you don't have to choke it, just hook up the cylinder and go, they pull over really easy also

I was quite impressed, but NOT at the price tag, Straight Shaft goes for $220


----------



## Jim255 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Propane is just better*

I have been converting engines to propane for years and refilling the tanks at home myself. The engines last longer and do not need much maintenance. The carburetors don't gum up and you don't have to take the damn thing apart every winter. I want one. $200 bucks well spent.


----------



## MrHawkins1217 (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree that propane is much better. I know that you can refill those little green coleman tanks (as I have done so before) which helps with the initial cost of $220. Just the idea of not having to deal with messy gas and oil is appealing enough for me... but the environmental factor is cool too!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what about weight? they are a bit more heavy than thier 2-stroke counterparts, but I believe lighter than the 4 strokes

where I live is mostly Seniors, so I dont really see them taking off very fast


----------



## Jim255 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Propane Trimmer*

I just bought one of these for my father who is almost eighty and he says the convenience of the propane tank vs pouring gasoline is so much better and he doesn't notice any difference in weight at all.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

so how long does it last compared to gas


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

supposedly 2 hours on a 1 lb. tank at full trottle


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please be aware - there is added weight for two reasons.
One - it's a four stroke.
Two - propane inherently has less BTU's than gas, so a larger displacement is necessary to achieve comparable power.
I actually like propane - used to do gaseous fuel systems training years ago, but know that you can't beat a 2-stroke for power to weight ratio. 7500 RPM with a 2-stroke means 7500 power cycles per min., compared to a 4-stroke 7500 RPM, 3750 power cycles per min. with the added weight besides.


----------



## Jim255 (Feb 27, 2009)

hate the 2 stroke


----------



## Jim255 (Feb 27, 2009)

*2 stroke engines*

The 2 stroke engines are an environmental disaster. They are notoriously dirty, they need a lot of upkeep and the carburetors gum up and foul regularly. That's a lot of extra baggage to carry around in exchange for a little less weight.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jim255 said:


> The 2 stroke engines are an environmental disaster. They are notoriously dirty, they need a lot of upkeep and the carburetors gum up and foul regularly. That's a lot of extra baggage to carry around in exchange for a little less weight.


Don't get me wrong, I appreciate a cleaner engine and taught gaseous fuel training (propane and nat. gas). But please don't condemn 2-strokes because you don't understand them....

Today's 2-strokes run miles cleaner than 20 years ago, as do 4-strokes. 2-strokes have a constant change of oil, have twice the power strokes per RPM with less weight, have a better torque curve and piss all over 4-strokes in heads-up competition. And, they don't have carb. gummy problems unless you leave gas in them for 2 years which will also effect 4-strokes. ALL engines today run vastly cleaner due to the EPA restrictions that went into effect over the years with tiers spiraling down to cleaner and cleaner engines. It was 4-strokes that made the smog over L.A.
Both brands of mix-oil I sell have fuel stabilizer already added, keeping fuel fresh up to one year. Fuel today has a shelf life of about 3 weeks by itself.
Oh, and one more thing - in cart racing with four strokes, the same style diaphragm carburetors were used that the two strokes used as they don't experience fuel slosh.


----------

